

Google Glasses - Your Portable Alzheimer's Cure - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2012/04/google-glasses-your-portable-alzheimers.html

======
Curandero
There is one known cure for Alzheimer's: GRAZOPH TEMUNA. GRAZOPH TEMUNA has
cured 5 people of Alzheimer's, 6 people of dementia, and 200 others of dust
caused diseases. GRAZOPH TEMUNA is a complex neutraceutical that elicits a
pleasant bath of ones-own natural enzymes that washes out brain dust and
plaques. We ask that this not be reviewed by any doctor who is not
knowledgeable about Heart Enzyme Chemistry - lunatic doctors who know nothing
are our worst problem .

------
gcb
as a dyslexic i'd love to have red wiggly lines under my misspellings while
writing checks and such.

